# Squatting without pooping



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

My dog does this a lot when I let her out. Does that mean I'm making her nervous? If I see her do that, does it mean that she does need to go to the bathroom and I just need to give her more time?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It depends.  It could be either of those, it could be a 'clingon' or an obstruction, or any number of other things.  You've just got to watch her and figure it out.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

OK thanks! I should mention that she's a rescue dog and I've had her for about 10 days. (It's not like I've had her for years and this just started.) I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe you should have her checked by the vet, when is the last time she went?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you sure its a "poop squat" and not a "pee squat" ? If its for pee she may have some kind of UTI or something...?


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually brought her to the vet about a week ago (right after I got her), and he said her health seemed fine. However, I didn't mention this about squatting because I wasn't aware of it back then. I posted this here more because I was wondering if I needed to give her more time and privacy, which might make potty training (saying "go potty" and rewarding afterward) more difficult. I wasn't really thinking about the fact that there could be a medical issue. Do you think I should call my vet?



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Are you sure its a "poop squat" and not a "pee squat" ? If its for pee she may have some kind of UTI or something...?


OK, I'm probably going to really embarrass myself here but I didn't realize dogs squatted to pee; I thought they just lifted one back leg. I haven't been paying any attention to whether pee is coming out actually. I'm usually about 10 feet away and I simply notice that there's no poop afterward. Maybe she's just been peeing during those squats?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Females tend to squat. Mine squat sooo low to the ground that they pretty much touch the grass with their behinds.

Squatting with no pee coming out, or just little drops really makes me think she may have a UTI, crystals, or stones. 

I think you should bring a urine sample in to your vet.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Females tend to squat. Mine squat sooo low to the ground that they pretty much touch the grass with their behinds.
> 
> Squatting with no pee coming out, or just little drops really makes me think she may have a UTI, crystals, or stones.
> 
> I think you should bring a urine sample in to your vet.


Well I'm not really sure if pee is coming out in these instances. She's very low to the ground and I'm usually about 10 feet away or more. Should I just get up really close to her when she squats and try to see if pee is coming out? I'm not sure if that might just startle her and make her stop.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can get a good look, I would try and see if she's peeing.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've actually never seen her pee (or never realized she was peeing). I always just assumed she was doing that on her own time or while pooping. I'm usually a distance away and I haven't been paying much attention to the process (just the result--whether there is poop there or not).



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> If you can get a good look, I would try and see if she's peeing.


OK, I'll definitely try that! I feel a little stupid that I didn't realize she might be peeing but none of the readings I did on dogs or spaniels said what the dog does when peeing! I guess they all just assumed this was basic knowledge!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bonn1997 said:


> My dog does this a lot when I let her out. Does that mean I'm making her nervous? If I see her do that, does it mean that she does need to go to the bathroom and I just need to give her more time?



My pup has done this a few times...I'm not exactly sure why...

She's 1 and has only done it twice...I know it's not cause she nervous pooping around me because she does it everyday with me standing 6' away. So I have no idea...maybe she thinks she has more in there, so she tries, then gets up when nothing comes out? IDK


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Chances are if she is squatting in front of you it is not a problem of being shy. If she is peeing she could have a bowel blockage I had a dog with that had one and he needed a vet. Something must be going on if you don't see anything coming out it could just be something minor but worth checking.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

If you don't want to get up in her face while she's going, just wait until she's done then look for a little puddle, lol.  Not hard!


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

I notice that my dogs squat differently when peeing and pooping. THey usually pee first, and that's a very low squat, and then poop, where they will stick their butt out more at an awkward angle and wiggle a bit. I don't know if this can help you identify what she's trying to do. It's easier to tell if they've peed if there is snow, like here...lol.


----------

